# Opinions on Impact Case Dog Crate???



## motor-vater

*Impact Case Dog Crate updated Review!*

Looking at their collapsible model and wondering if anyone has any experience with them. Also curious about size for my 60lb Lab? LRG Interior: 34"L x 22"W x 28"H or XLRG Interior: 40"L x 22"W x 28"H.

Link


----------



## zoomngoldens

A friend of mine bought these. She flew her dog to Peru and Europe and the dog did great. On the Peru trip the airline did something to smash in a corner of the crate but the dog was just fine. They are really nice looking crates. She has BCs and got the large.


----------



## dbonham

I just ordered a ruff tough large. Im thinking it will be strong enough. Obviously not like aluminum but it looks to be sufficient for me. Anybody have one?


----------



## GBUSMCR

I have the RT and really like it but you can not use it for airline travel. The doors do not meet the requirement.


----------



## Daren Galloway

Love my Ruff Tuff, love the door you can open from either side, love the handles on top (must have). Only drawback is its heavy if you take it out of the vehicle often, but if it wasn't heavy it probably wouldn't be very durable.


----------



## motor-vater

Well I went ahead and ordered the XL.. so I guess this thread will turn into a product review after all.. stay tuned. I like the rough tuffs to but the reason I am going for a collapsible model is I have a campershell that is bolted down with a drawer system. I only have 30 inland 26 at the door. I have been using a 2 piece crate that I have to assemble and disassemble every time I want to take it out or put it in... its a real PITA!


----------



## dbonham

I like the impact crate but its definitely heavier and will be taking the rt out of the truck regularly. I also like I already have an insulated cover for the large rt. I wonder if they make a cover for the impact. I didnt see one on the site. That would be a seller for me.


----------



## motor-vater

So I ordered it Monday and received it today. Thanks Amazon Prime! I went with the XL in grey and it was $630 bucks, free 2 day shipping  Almost immediately after ordering it I was plagued with buyers remorse, what in the hell was I thinking $630 bucks for a dog box WTF is wrong with me, etc. etc. But when I got home to a big box on my porch today it was like xmas and all my worries disappeared.. Ripped open the box, just to find another box, you bastards! Got through the second layer of protection and was pleasantly surprised with a fully assembled collapsed little aluminum suitcase. I was surprised by how light it felt, I flung it straight into the back of the truck with out even a sigh! 

Next the set up, This was going to be difficult I could tell, but again popped right up as advertised and I was done in about 2 minutes. Not bad for a first try!

After the side bars were in place I can tell you I was impressed with how strong it felt. Definitely not a RT but should hold up to the rigors of daily use just fine. Overall I'm feeling good for the most part, I have a few gripes and a few things I would change but first I give you the positives.

Its Really nice looking, shipped fast and is made in the USA! Its Airline approved, lightweight, collapsible, and sets up very fast, I some how feel as though I'm a better dog owner for having it, and everyone at the airport will no doubt recognize that my dog is about his business! Spending more on a dog crate than some people spend on their property tax some how gives you a feeling of pride and accomplishment.. But seriously it is a pretty nice unit, and comes in and out in under 2 minutes where as the last crate I had to split in half every time, climbing around trying to get to all the bolts...

Now for the bad.....
The first thing that jumped out at me (literally) was 2 sharp burs on the latch receiving hole.

Got a nice little scratch from that OUCH! I think the latch was just wearing back and forth during shipping and I just knocked it down with a file but still bummed. Next the door is not reversible.. Which sucks for me because I like the crate to the side and door swinging the opposite direction. Just flip the crate you say? Sorry not possible the top and bottom are different, there are handles on the top and the bottom is designed with a break in the sheet metal to add rigidity and support the weight of the dog... This also caused me some extra grief because the bottom pan is taller which raises the door an inch higher then center, more on that in a min. And finally and quite possible the biggest and most legitimate gripe is this crate has absolutely no provisions for tieing it down. Rule number one with me is always secure my dogs crate to the truck for obvious reasons.. I felt this is a serious oversight on the manufacture and I will have to rivet some sort of buckle to the 4 corners of the top to remedy this for them.

Things not related but still related that are killing me...
Because the door is high off center it hits the hatch hinge of the shell.

So I have to have the crate in the middle of the truck bed to clear the hinges, robbing me of precious storage space. Im not sure how I'm gonna fit my jet sled/cart or anything big in there. Hell I usually sleep back there next to the dog in the refuge parking lots, so I'm gonna need to figure out something


----------



## motor-vater

And finally it gets dam hot back there so I didnt wanna spend to much time in there figuring it out... lol


----------



## Arnie

Looks like you're ready to go pick up Fritz!


----------



## motor-vater

Arnie said:


> Looks like you're ready to go pick up Fritz!


Leaving tomorrow Arnie. Gonna spend 8 days out there, gotta learn how to drive this guy.. He runs for is Master pointing title this weekend then another shot at an AKC leg next weekend..


----------



## Arnie

Have a great trip and good luck!


----------

